# pompano 121909



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a good day of fishing with good results. what were you using for bait?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

all caught on pompano rigs/shrimp.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice! We might go tomorrow but I have to read some stupid book for an AP class. but hopefully we get out and kill something.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

damn thats a nice haul, I have to give that a shot sometime


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now those are some fat fish..... great catch.....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Catch! Those are some nice whiting as well.

Stressless


----------

